
Ask HN: What does it take to enable downvote buttons on HN? - ZainRiz
I know they&#x27;re out there, but I don&#x27;t have them enabled.<p>Is there a certain rep threshold that you have to pass to get those buttons?
======
CarolineW
Just out of curiosity, did you try searching for an answer to your question?

Here:

[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=downvote%20threshold&sort=byDa...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=downvote%20threshold&sort=byDate&prefix&page=0&dateRange=all&type=story)

You'll find lots of information about thresholds, what things can and can't be
downvoted, and the email address of the mods.

------
Cozumel
500

